# Mid coast fishing is pretty unbeatable !



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Just finished up 10 days straight guiding , red fishing is off the hook ! 3 guys from silver eagle from yesterday afternoon trip had full limits in 2 hours of fishing , they caught and released 43 slot redfish ! Thanks hurricane Harvey , fishing is the only good that came of the hurricane . And the best fishing is coming in October ! 10 straight days of limits of redfish of 3 to 4 fishermen per trip . Now it's off to Canada í ¼í·¨í ¼í·¦ for ducks and geese . Life is good .


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Monday's trip*

Tron electronics group !


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow man! Great trips! Looks like some very happy people....way to put em on the fish.


----------

